# Kitty Pics!



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

*Neko:*


























































































*Willie:*

























































































Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I most certainly DID enjoy! Love those beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, those eyes are just AMAZING! So blue and pretty.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

they're both BEAUTIFUL, and you got some awesome action shots in there! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful kitty pictures. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

STUNNING!!

I will be returning home to Massachusetts in a few weeks... if your boys go missing, sorry, they wanted to play with ET 

Just gorgeous!

-BP


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have such good taste in cats! :wink: They're beautiful!


----------



## nxmom (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW! Your kittys are absolutely striking! stunning!!


----------



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

beautiful beautiful blue eyes! lovely!


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL, in the second pic its "die, camera, die!" and then the next is "nevermind, I'm bored"

The one of your cat standing on two legs to go after the ribbon is one of the best I've ever seen. I can never catch my cat in that position XD


----------



## talashira (Feb 23, 2010)

It's Alan Rickman cat! Sexxxxxy!

Love the glowing blue eyes!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Neko and my GF's Sammy could be twins. The eyes are ridiculous


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, are they Bali's or Siamese colorpoints.

They look a lot like my Mia.

Maybe I should just take a hint from your name


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!! Siamese do have beautiful eyes, it's always the first thing people notice when they see them. I was trying to get a picture of Willie in the ait but I couldn't get far enough away while still handling the toy, I kept getting pics of his rear end lol.

To answer your question Dave, they are both blue point Siamese, they are both supposed to be "traditional" type, but Willie seems to be somewhere between traditional and modern, his head isn't all that modern but he is much more fine boned and sleek than Neko and has a more angled head. He just might be an odd throw back though as he also got white paws and a kinked tail.

and ET if you come over on the right day I might hand Willie over to you lol, He can sure try the patience!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, amazing cats! And great photos! Do they talk a lot?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Willie talks quite a bit, sometimes he'll just walk around yelling but usually he only talks to someone, like when he wants attention (which is a lot). Neko pretty much only speaks when spoken to, or when he wants food.


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

they remind me of the siamese song from lady & the tramp.. 
absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> Willie talks quite a bit, sometimes he'll just walk around yelling but usually he only talks to someone, like when he wants attention (which is a lot). Neko pretty much only speaks when spoken to, or when he wants food.


My cat Psi sounds like Willie  Do you think he has a siamese head kinda? Someone at the shelter said that his mom was part siamese.










P.S. If Psi _was_ my cat for 4 of his 7 years and now lives with my ex and I'll likely never see him again, can I still call him _my_ cat? 

/sniffle.. I miss him.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

(...of course he's your kitty still - just ask him!....and I hope you get to see him again, since you miss him!  )

On topic, THAT DOES IT! 

We're getting a blue-eyed kitty some day :luv We adore our little gray girl, don't get me wrong...but there's something about color-pointed kitties with those fabulous eyes...

[_breaks into song, to the tune of Willy Nelson "Blue Skies": Blue eyes meowin' at me...Nothin' but blue eyes do I see..._]

 Fran


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks  It's a weird situation to be in. Emotionally Psi and Teeka are still my cats, but physically and legally they're not. I live in The Netherlands now and they're back in Canada (Edmonton) as far as I know, so it'll be hard to see them again  I guess anything can happen though!

I love those blue eyes too.. Incredible.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Neko's eyes are SOOOO beautiful.....I want more cats already....


----------



## dhoakohime (Mar 25, 2010)

woooow!! they are both soo beautiful!!! congrats!! :luv 

They remind me my kitty Micifú, i had him for 13 years...he died last june and he looked so similar!!! i LOVE siamese, they are so loving and cheerful, mine at least was, he will allways be "My Cat" (of course i totally love my new kitty, but Mici was the first and was sooo special). He used to stablish conversations with me a lot..hehe i was his fav from the house ( and he was my fav too) The eyes of your cats remind me Mici's eyes...gorgeous blue deep eyes.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

What beautiful kitties!

Love how you can see that little tooth sticking out.


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, what amazingly beautiful photos (and kitties too of course). The blue eyes are breath-taking.


----------

